# Where are you skiing this weekend? Jan 12-13, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sugarbush (Saturday)
Okemo (Sunday)

Haven't booked a room yet if anyone has suggestions for somewhere in between the two resorts.

Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.


----------



## arock (Jan 8, 2013)

Hitting Waterville tomorrow!


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

Moar Wachusett. Probably Friday and Sunday. Wife is in regularly scheduled weekly lessons now. It's our goal to get her to be a solid intermediate by the end of the ski season.


----------



## Bm0136 (Jan 8, 2013)

Suggarbush on Saturday


----------



## Bm0136 (Jan 8, 2013)

might go to Blue Hills Friday, but the weather might not permit it


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Butternut Saturday with my niece and nephews.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Home video games this weekend.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Was planning on camelback Sunday but its supposed to be like 57 degrees here!!! Sob!


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 8, 2013)

Sugarbush as usual this weekend


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 9, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Sugarbush as usual this weekend



I see a lot of Sugarbush -- i'm planning on being there Sat and Sunday, AZ meetup time/spot?


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 9, 2013)

rocojerry said:


> I see a lot of Sugarbush -- i'm planning on being there Sat and Sunday, AZ meetup time/spot?



8:30 - 9 AM at the Gate House Lodge on Saturday


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to Sunapee with the wife on Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2013)

Greek Peak on Sunday if the weather isn't bad


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> 8:30 - 9 AM at the Gate House Lodge on Saturday



See you there!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably Waterville on Sunday. I took advantage of the Simon Malls $250 AMEX card offer which got me a Sun-Fri voucher I can use Waterville or Cranmore. Not a big WV fan but free skiing is free skiing and its an easy ride.

For all those going to the Bush this wknd remember it is the RSNE tour stop which is Saturday 2fer lift tickets if you find someone with a card.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 11, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Probably Waterville on Sunday. I took advantage of the Simon Malls $250 AMEX card offer which got me a Sun-Fri voucher I can use Waterville or Cranmore. Not a big WV fan but free skiing is free skiing and its an easy ride.



My favorite runs at WV are from 8-9.  Hero corduroy on uncrowded trails make for some fast carving runs.  First two runs typically right down Whitecaps-Chute (providing it's not bumped up)-Whitecaps then runs on Whitecaps-Utter Abandon-Lower Sels and finally over to Sunnyside to abuse Grit, Gema and Ciao (providing it's not bumped up).  After that it's time to throttle it back and bounce around the mountain doing the people slalom.  Late afternoons Old T usually holds it's snow pretty well and if they drop the race rope on World Cup there's some cruising to be had there providing you can avoid the gate ruts.  Enjoy your day xwhaler!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheese said:


> My favorite runs at WV are from 8-9. Hero corduroy on uncrowded trails make for some fast carving runs. First two runs typically right down Whitecaps-Chute (providing it's not bumped up)-Whitecaps then runs on Whitecaps-Utter Abandon-Lower Sels and finally over to Sunnyside to abuse Grit, Gema and Ciao (providing it's not bumped up). After that it's time to throttle it back and bounce around the mountain doing the people slalom. Late afternoons Old T usually holds it's snow pretty well and if they drop the race rope on World Cup there's some cruising to be had there providing you can avoid the gate ruts. Enjoy your day xwhaler!



Thanks Cheese....generally my plan as well when I ski WV. I'm going to try and be on snow no later than 8:15 which means leaving the house at 6:30 but I do wanna get there before the crowds arrive. I feel a lot of ppl will have the same early idea this wknd on Sunday with wanting to get home for the Pats game. Have fun up at the Bush!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Butternut Saturday with my niece and nephews.



Going Sunday instead.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 11, 2013)

In my dreams, at this point.  I have a deadline Monday, but if I can get enough done tonight then probably Belleayre on Saturday.


----------



## Kmoc3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thinking about Loon Mtn.


----------

